# Field Forum "Quitters" Thread



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*This the the ONE and ONLY time I will allow you to be a QUITTER......without giving you H3LL......

Now sign up all of your sinners......*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm skeeeered..... But I'm here....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> I'm skeeeered..... But I'm here....:wink:


You go girl! Now just do what I asked and copy my name down and add yours to the "list".


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Pragmatic_Lee - last smoke Nov. 8, '09 approx. 6 PM 
JWT - last smoke 23 August '09


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Prag's Official 2009 Quitters List *

Okay.....okay.....

psargeant:
Brown Hornet:
Montigre:
BOWGOD:
JWT: last smoke 23 August '09
pragmatic_lee: last smoke Nov. 8, '09 approx. 6 PM


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dang, it sucks to get old - nobody told me we were already into Dec. (well yea, somebody actually did - thanks for the PM :wink

psargeant:
Brown Hornet:
Montigre:
BOWGOD:
JWT: last smoke 23 August '09
pragmatic_lee: last smoke *DEC*. 8, '09 approx. 6 PM


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I cant remember a lot of things but that date is stuck in my mind. ; I finished smoking my last cigarette Saturday at 11.30 a.m. on June 5th 1999.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I quit back in 2001. Best thing I ever did!!!!!!!! i quit when the ywent up to $3.25 a pack...just said it was to $$$. Heck, now there like $5 a pack. Now I know why I can spend so much more on archery eqipment...HAHA!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, it sucks to get old - nobody told me we were already into Dec. (well yea, somebody actually did - thanks for the PM :wink



Oops.....That's what I get for trying to cut/paste quickly before lunch. :embara: Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Wasn't smoking for me it was dipping....same drug different means of ingestion.....I quit on January 15, 2009 and haven't had a dip since............


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm in, but I have to wait until after the week end. Jen's little sister is visiting this week end, and it's bad enough that Jen is going to have to deal with me. It wouldn't be fair to put her sis through that as well. I can be quite the AZZ HOLE those first couple of days.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I quit some time ago. Every now and then I'll have one but the urge to smoke is gone. Getting back into a fitness routine really helped me.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I had my last one on Oct. 15th 2002.

I quit because I was ready to. If you are ready to quit (really ready) then quitting is not hard. Once you get the addictive chemical traces out of your body, then it's easy. The first couple days are the hardest. Then you will notice your senses of smell and taste come back. I noticed I also slept better and had less fatigue. 

Things that helped me- and I know this sounds lame- but oddly enough. . .water. I drank at least 2 quarts a day, and still do to this day. I would carry a bottle of water around with me to fidget with in an attempt to replace the fidgeting of the cirgarettes. It also helped to flush the toxins from the smoking out of my system. I did not do the patch or the gum or anything like that- I simply quit cold turkey. I believe that is the only way to truly beat smoking. Think to yourself- is that cigarette you're smoking right now the one that is gonna give you lung cancer? What about your kids/family? AND THINK OF THE MONEY YOU WILL SAVE!!! Who can't use more money?

If anyone is serious about quitting (and everyone should be) and needs a little support. . .from someone who's been there. . .feel free to PM me. I take this subject very serious and will help in any way I can.


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Had my last march 7th 2008, The day I moved in in N.C. Not an easy thing to do but if i can do it 2 /3 packs a day for 44 years anybody can. Its a urge i'm glad has mostly dissapeared. Add me to the list Lee.

Jim


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

psargeant:
Brown Hornet:
Montigre:
BOWGOD:
JWT: last smoke 23 August '09
pragmatic_lee: last smoke Nov. 8, '09 approx. 6 PM 
CarlosII

You can count me in too. Sometime in 1984. Hypnosis worked for me. 
Now, can anybody help me find all that money I saved when I quit???


----------



## XHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

I smoked for close to ten years. Decided one day that enough was enough. I used the patch for 2 weeks then went alone. That was 1/9/09. Have had one yet. Stay strong no matter what you think or feel the worst will pass.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant:
Brown Hornet:
Montigre:
BOWGOD:
JWT: last smoke 23 August '09
pragmatic_lee: last smoke Dec. 8, '09 approx. 6 PM
CarlosII
Prag Jr:last smoke December 10, 2009 apprx 7:45 p.m.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never been a smoker, but I quit Diet Mt. Dew in May of this year.. :wink:

All joking aside, quitting that stuff was just about as bad.. I never realized how intense my caffiene addiction really was.. :embara: I still have my last few bottles in the pantry as a trophy. :becky:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I think nicotine, and caffeine are easily the 2 hardest drugs to kick simply because most see no immediate consequences for their addiction. I walked away from all my other demons, and never looked back, but smokes have whooped me time, and time again. I quit one time for 5 months, and I have been kicking myself in the azz for the past 9 years for lighting up that first one.
Just like any other addiction 1 is too many, and 1,000,000 is never enough.

But I do think if we all stick together we can do it. There is strength in numbers, and just like any other recovery program a solid support system is a must.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I'll never forget it...after ONE MONTH of trying smoking...I totally gave it up and never touched a cigarette since.....Feb 14, 1966.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I smoked for 20 years or more, up to two or more packs a day. I was on the archery range shooting with some friends when I was 42 years old, and having trouble getting my breath after walking from one target to the next. I threw down a pack of cigaretts I had and stomped them into the ground, looked at the guys I was with and said I will never lite another cigarette as long as I live. I am now 70 years old and stil holding true to my word. Good luck to all of you, you can quit.,,,willieM


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I quit in 1982, when they hit a buck a pack. I couldn't afford them and my friends wouldn't supply me at a nickel apiece. If I had one now I'd barf on the spot.

Good luck to you guys, stay strong. One day at a time. Travel in groups for mutual support. And seriously, if you do break down, just pick yourself up and try again. Nobody will give you a hard time about it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Stash said:


> I quit in 1982, when they hit a buck a pack. I couldn't afford them and my friends wouldn't supply me at a nickel apiece. If I had one now I'd barf on the spot.
> 
> Good luck to you guys, stay strong. One day at a time. Travel in groups for mutual support. And seriously, if you do break down, just pick yourself up and try again. *Nobody will give you a hard time about it*.


Exactly - this thread is not meant to be a place to criticize someone who tries and eventually gives in. Hopefully, we're all in this together. 62.5 hours since last smoke (but who's counting? :wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Stash said:


> I quit in 1982, when they hit a buck a pack. I couldn't afford them and my friends wouldn't supply me at a nickel apiece. If I had one now I'd barf on the spot.
> 
> Good luck to you guys, stay strong. One day at a time. Travel in groups for mutual support. And seriously, if you do break down, just pick yourself up and try again. Nobody will give you a hard time about it.



Gator eye successfully quit smoking on June 2001
Gator eye successfully quit dip on May of 2006
I quit 5 or 6 times before it finally stuck.............after you have quit for acouple of months and you think you can have just one here and there and it won't bother you.....WRONG, one here and there next thing you know you'll be buying a pack and starting all over.

Becarefull on finding that secondary vise.......replacing one vise for another is easy to do.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Gator eye successfully quit smoking on June 2001
> Gator eye successfully quit dip on May of 2006
> I quit 5 or 6 times before it finally stuck.............after you have quit for acouple of months and you think you can have just one here and there and it won't bother you.....WRONG, one here and there next thing you know you'll be buying a pack and starting all over.
> 
> *Becarefull on finding that secondary vise.......replacing one vise for another is easy to do.*


Good point!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I quit in 1985 or 1986 when they hit 50 cents a pack. I quit when i developed a cough. I was at my sisters in Miss. when she asked me if i had tried Alka-Seltzer cold meds yet. I said i don't have a cold. She gave me 2 disolved in water and i went to bed. I got up next day and no cough. Worked for me. 




Git R Done


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Jarlicker should be on this thread. Where are you Joe?


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Woke up one morning (day after Mothers' Day, 1977) and decided to stop. Never touched another one. Wasn't easy - but "mind over matter" I guess. One day at a time.


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Its been 19 years for me after 34 of smoking. The conventional wisdom is that the nicotine is gone in three days but the triggers are there much longer. I'm sure there are many stories about withdrawal but the one that still has my attention is that I had dreams several times that I had started smoking again and actually woke up in a cold sweat. It's amazing the impact that nicotine can have on you.

To all that are trying quit, HANG IN THERE, it will get better.

Regards

sawdust2


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Gator eye successfully quit smoking on June 2001
> Gator eye successfully quit dip on May of 2006
> *I quit 5 or 6 times before it finally stuck.............after you have quit for acouple of months and you think you can have just one here and there and it won't bother you.....WRONG, one here and there next thing you know you'll be buying a pack and starting all over.*
> 
> Becarefull on finding that secondary vise.......replacing one vise for another is easy to do.


Thats what happened to me...Quit for 3 years...had a couple smokes out with my buddies one night and Bam...hooked again...


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Quit smoking September 1, 2007. 

I had stopped once prior to that for over one year, and yes... one smoke and your back at it.

I was smoking 4 packs a day for the last two years of smoking. I started smoking every now and then when I was 9. Smoking every day around 15. I was 44 when I quit. Call it 30 years of smoking... 

It took 9 months for me to start getting my lungs clear to where I was not rapidly short of breath, or unable to breathe deep without it hurting.

The spirit of bondage... I am glad and blessed that habit is over for me. Thank you, Lord!!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I stopped on May 4, 1993 at approx 10:30am
I had smoked for about 8 years and was a pack a day smoker when I quit.


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just dont pick up chewing as a replacement, dont care if I ever smoke again but quiting chewing has been much harder for me


----------



## reflex51 (Oct 25, 2006)

I smoked for 20 years and quit on March 3rd 1986. Best thing for my health and my wallet..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the TTT, Dean. I had been leaving this thread alone cause I'm pretty sure that everybody else wimped out on me. But for the record, been tobacco free since 12/08.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for the TTT, Dean. I had been leaving this thread alone cause I'm pretty sure that everybody else wimped out on me. But for the record, been tobacco free since 12/08.


Awesome Prag! 
Kill the smokes, not the folks!

My son gave up the cigs when his daughter arrived in February last year. He was a 10 year plus smoker. Now he is very glad he quit. He said it was amazing how it gave him more time to do things without having to stop, go outside, fire up a heater... you know the drill. I reminded him the time he is getting back in the end is pretty big as well.

Good health to you Prag!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Awesome Prag!
> Kill the smokes, not the folks!
> 
> My son gave up the cigs when his daughter arrived in February last year. He was a 10 year plus smoker. Now he is very glad he quit. He said it was amazing how it gave him more time to do things without having to stop, go outside, fire up a heater... you know the drill. I reminded him the time he is getting back in the end is pretty big as well.
> ...


You know, something amazing happened after I'd been quit for about 4 weeks. Either my sense of smell got a lot better OR my farts started stinking. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You know, something amazing happened after I'd been quit for about 4 weeks. Either my sense of smell got a lot better OR my farts started stinking. :wink:


 That would not be a poll I would participate in!ukey:


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I’m just getting over chemo/radiation also had a few minor surgeries. Never smoked but got cancer at 51. 
If you want to scare yourself into quitting, visit an oncologist office. There full of old smokers that are dieing a slow miserable death.

Good luck to all of you
Keith


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for the TTT, Dean. I had been leaving this thread alone cause I'm pretty sure that everybody else wimped out on me. But for the record, been tobacco free since 12/08.


That's great news Lee! I was hoping to hear something like that when I bumped the thread. Congratulations and keep it up. It's a great gift you're giving yourself and your family. :thumbs_up

And yes, your sense of smell will be much better along with a few other things (see below)

http://www.stqp.org/quitsmokingtimeline.asp


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

field14 said:


> I'll never forget it...after ONE MONTH of trying smoking...I totally gave it up and never touched a cigarette since.....Feb 14, 1966.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Ya but Tom we all tried it when we were 10.LOL I quit 23 years ago,and my wifes on her third week!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Started in 1972 quit May 01, 2009 after a 900 rnd. The money I saved in a year has yielded some very nice toys!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks for the TTT, Dean. I had been leaving this thread alone cause I'm pretty sure that everybody else wimped out on me. But for the record, been tobacco free since 12/08.


Hey prag...took me awhile to get here...

Tobacco Free since 2/25...Was down to like 2 a day for 1.5 weeks leading into that...I even made it through the poker game Saturday night and the 1.5 hour drive to Albemarle for the State shoot this weekend...

It feels good to be quit again...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hey prag...took me awhile to get here...
> 
> Tobacco Free since 2/25...Was down to like 2 a day for 1.5 weeks leading into that...I even made it through the poker game Saturday night and the 1.5 hour drive to Albemarle for the State shoot this weekend...
> 
> It feels good to be quit again...


Hang in there Sarge. I know for some it is much harder than it is for others, but for me, it was a breeze. I honestly never thought (and still don't) that I was addicted to nicotine. For me, it was much more the "hand to mouth" fixation. I chew a lot of gum here at work just to satisfy that.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hang in there Sarge. I know for some it is much harder than it is for others, but for me, it was a breeze. I honestly never thought (and still don't) that I was addicted to nicotine. For me, it was much more the "hand to mouth" fixation. I chew a lot of gum here at work just to satisfy that.


It has been much harder to quit this time than it was the first...I ain't going through it again...


----------

